

Ask HN: Founders on Different Continents? - random1199

Hi HN,<p>I recently have started working on a startup idea that I think has a lot of potential. I am based in Europe (Germany) and I am working on this idea with an old friend who is currently in the US. We are both on student visas in our respective countries (however we are both of Indian nationality).<p>We have a prototype and we want to start monetizing this as soon as possible as a company, however, I am a bit lost with regard as to how to go about setting up a company and accepting payments in such a situation. Our target market is in the US and western Europe and we would like the company to be based in either of these.<p>Does anyone here on HN have any experience with such a situation of split founders? What is the recommended way to manage such a situation <i>legally</i>? Do we both need to first obtain work visas before embarking on this? Should we just set up the company in our home country for minimizing hassle?<p>Looking forward to your responses! Thanks so much!
======
pktm
I've done this before, though admittedly, we were already off the ground when
my situation changed and I got the opportunity to live overseas.

I'd advise setting up your business wherever it is easiest (tax-wise, work-
visa wise, etc.) to do so, provided one of you plans to remain there for the
duration.

I personally found this arrangement to be wonderful. I was able to have the
first part of the day for language lessons and such, then come home and work
on the business in the afternoons/evenings. However, my business partner found
it tough to schedule calls and such. (He's also my brother, so it's not easy
to tease out the various possible factors here.)

Anyway, the short version of all that is: don't let geography keep you from
this project. That's what Skype, vonage, emails, etc. are for.

